# Lunging and Barking Toward Other Dogs



## LeoDog2012 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello.

My German Shepherd Dog is 1 year old. He is very kind toward humans. However when it comes to other dogs, no matter the age or size, he will lung and bark aggressively toward it until it is out of sight. 

It is very hard to deal with because I wish to understand the reason for this behaviour and to rehabilitate him but I don't want to risk another dog's life in the process.

This is becoming a huge issue in his daily walks. We avoid any sign of a dog coming our way. 

Any suggestions? Should we trust him to get close to another dog and simply just sniff?

Thank you.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would be seeking out a behaviorist (trainer) and get their help... This isnt something you should be trying to do by yourself without knowing what your doing, your dog could get hurt, another dog could get hurt you or someone else could get hurt as well in the process. Best bet is to find a trainer who works with these kinds of issues so they can help you work through and manage the behavior.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Going through this myself right now, except I know mine likes other dogs because I have three other ones. I have enlisted the help of four trainers and I take parts of what each says to train mine. My end goal is to get him in classes and to ignore the other dogs


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Going through this myself right now, except I know mine likes other dogs because I have three other ones. I have enlisted the help of four trainers and I take parts of what each says to train mine. My end goal is to get him in classes and to ignore the other dogs


I'd love to hear the ideas the trainers give you.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My girl was doing that a little while ago. I kept taking her out and when I saw something approaching I made her sit - and a firm Leave it- until the distraction passed. 
Took many times. I was using an Easy walk harness but we are slowly getting down to just her collar.
Not sure why she did it but it is def calming down. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I had the same problem and used the B.A.T. method. Used correctly, it works like a dream every time. Since discovering it, I have used it successfully with several clients with troubled dogs. When I first tried it, this paired with continued classwork worked very well for my dog. He started out with very poor dog response but he became a dog who I won classes with and not only just fine with other dogs we babysit/board at home, but he became a rock for our insecure and unstable client dogs. Official Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) site: humane help for aggression, frustration, and fear in dogs, horses, and other animals. . If you can, find a trainer who is skilled in it. If the timing isn't just right, it won't work.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This happen in dog classes too? I know my instructors were great to help me get the leadership skills to work my dog thru their issues.

I'm sure you've done some clicker training. This may give you more help :


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley does this too. We have been to training and he got used to all the dogs in class and was fine. Today we go to the park that has a dog area. We did not go in the dog park off leash area, but he was very reactive. The worse I have seen him. We stayed until he could calmly sit with dogs walking by. There is also a walking path for dogs on leash. 

I give kudos to the people in the park. They could see I was keeping the dog a good 10 to 20 feet away and training him, but he seriously was looking like cujo at times and they kept walking around. When he finely stayed calm as they walked by they commented he did well that time. I would not have been so understanding in the past, but going forward I will try to be. 

I will talk to my trainer again and maybe take him to her next class. She said she does not mind people dropping by. I will also continue to work with him. He may be signed up for her next class. 

so, what causes this reactivity towards other dogs with Riley? He is scared of them and insecure. He tried to hide behind me at times. When he was a younger puppy he would run and pee when he saw other dogs, but I was warned as he gets older that his fear would turn to aggression. We will continue to work with him. He loves people, kids and babies though. So that's good. =)


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

AngVi said:


> My girl was doing that a little while ago. I kept taking her out and when I saw something approaching I made her sit - and a firm Leave it- until the distraction passed.


This is exactly what we did at the park. Towards the end my husband held the leash and I wayched the dog. As soon as I saw the slightest reaction said "leave it" firmly. My husband didn't like it at first, because "he wasn't doing anything" meaning he was not n a full out lunge, bark, growl with the stripe up. I explained he needs to be told before he does that and it worked very well. He certainly isn't trust worthy around other dogs yet, but it is the main focus right now.


----------

